
Mysterious new brain cell found in people - gnulinux
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/08/mysterious-new-brain-cell-found-people
======
Jedd
Previously (~18 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17861224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17861224)

------
radus
Pretty cool. Another example of how single cell transcriptomic techniques
allow for the identification of cell type signatures in a way that was
impossible or very difficult previously.

------
yohann305
I wonder what would happen if you could somehow grow mice with these brain
cells

(Planet of the mice!)

~~~
kranner
Aren't mice already projections into our dimension of hyper-intelligent pan-
dimensional beings?

------
autokad
i'm curious if further understanding may yield additional techniques used in
ML/DNN or even match some of the things we have already been doing

------
person_of_color
The show heroes is coming true!

------
alhasaniq
We finally found the raid controller. wooosh

